# Best business mobile phone in U.A.E



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Can someone share his/her good/bad experiences on using the following phones for business purpose?
BB bold 9900
BB Z10
Iphone5
Nokia Lumina 920/820

So important for me is:
- long battery charge.
- email convenience.
- cheap data rates while travelling abroad.

Not important:
- games
- fancy design


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I hear the Lumia is good for using Office stuff and e-mails. I need a new phone too, primarily for business use but I'm just going to hang onto my 3 year old iPhone until someone releases a decent dual sim phone.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

z10 is great. There's a bit of a learning curve but after a coup,e of hours of using it its hands done the fasest and easiest phone to use. The multitasking is great as well as the email support. Docs to go is another nice feature. The 9900 is also a good phone for communications and email. The good thing about blackberry they still support all their phones,even the very old ones. 
I cant speak about the other ones as i have hardly used them. I wasnt too impressed with the iphone and my wife decided to get a galaxy i stead.

But like gavtek said, i nice dual sim phone would be nice. i only see them in brands i never heard of.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Regarding the Dual Sim phone, the newest and best one I've found out there right now is the Samsung Galaxy Grand.. Samsung*Galaxy Grand I9082 Price in Dubai at Leading stores like Carrefour, Sharaf DG, JUMBO, Axiom etc. - cellsouq.com


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's the size of a house though. The Galaxy S Duos is about the best option at the moment but when I buy a phone, I like it to last a couple of years. It feels very flimsy and the spec isn't that great. Some of these Chinese brands look worth a try perhaps.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I never realized how much I liked my Apple (3G) until I switched to Blackberry. Don't really have a choice it is a corporate standard, but if I did I would never use it.

Nothing is going to be cheap when traveling abroad if you are using Etisalet (or I assume Du). International data rates are killers. If you are trying to watch costs, keep your data plan off and try to stay on wifi, except when you really need to hook in and wireless is your only option

I think that IPhone or the Galaxy are the best options out there. I think the Galaxy has added value because you really can use it to take notes in a meeting but it is also a big unit to be carrying with you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Desertrose70 said:


> Can someone share his/her good/bad experiences on using the following phones for business purpose?
> BB bold 9900
> BB Z10
> Iphone5
> ...


Battery life: If you can get your hands on one, (Android based) Motorola Razr Maxx has a monster battery and solidly built - I have one and I charge it maybe once in two days with moderate usage and even playing games at times, with wifi and bluetooth always on. I have a BB Bold as well and the battery is pretty good, but I just use it for calls and emails.
Email: I think any iphone, android based phone or BB is good enough. With iphone or Android based phones you will need to pay a data charge though for using emails (if not on wifi). I think it is slightly easier with Android and BB to save attachments on the device (with iphone you need to save attachments in some app - so you have multiple versions of a document if you open it with different apps for whatever reason). But obviously editing a document is a whole different matter, and phones are not meant for that
Cheap data rates: good luck with that. Both Du and Etisalat have atrocious rates, but I find Du a bit cheaper. There are also data bundles you can buy for usage abroad, which are still not cheap. If you just use emails abroad, nothing like a BB.


----------



## allen.brown1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

How about the Galaxy S Duos?


----------



## amal231 (Feb 25, 2013)

*RE*

I have Nokia Lumia 900 , it fits best for business comunications


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> It's the size of a house though.


Yeah I hear you .. definitely in the 'need two hands to operate' category... I've read good things about Huawei's phones.. don't know how available they are...


----------

